# Problems on UTF8 (Apache)



## Paul-LKW (Oct 5, 2009)

Hi all:
I have 2 box, 1 is running 6.4 and other is 7.2, and both box with same config of Apache-2.0.x but I find recently the 6.4 box seems can not auto use UTF-8 chinese and the 7.2 can do any one know what is the problem, does 6.4 and 7.2 file system different ?

Thx a lot.


----------



## aragon (Oct 5, 2009)

More details please.  Defining "can not auto use UTF-8 chinese" would be helpful I think.


----------



## Paul-LKW (Oct 5, 2009)

Oh Sorry, it is my mistake to remain "AddDefaultCharset big5" in the httpd.conf.
It is worked now.


----------

